# Hydraulics for Cub?



## JoeKan (May 27, 2017)

Can someone tell me if the Farmall Cub has hydraulics for mowing? I've seen on youtube that some do and others don't. 
Thanks for any help,
Joe


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

many have hydra lift system, some have spring assisted levers. All are belt drive decks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum, Joe.


----------



## JoeKan (May 27, 2017)

Thank you. I'm really wanting a Super A but can't find any. Why do you think they are hard to find? That's why I was asking about a cub, I may get one instead. 
Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I see Super A's on craigslist all the time, where you located?


----------



## JoeKan (May 27, 2017)

I live just west of Kansas City. I see a lot of A''s but not many Super A.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

..........oh


----------

